
Coders of the world, unite - sveme
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/oct/31/coders-of-the-world-unite-can-silicon-valley-workers-curb-the-power-of-big-tech
======
curtisblaine
All good, but it misses the elephant in the room: there can be no open
Internet without absolute freedom of speech on the 'net. You can't advocate
the open internet with one hand and advocate banning users and safe spaces
with the other ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯.

